# My little Amber



## silentfallen (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are some of the first portrait shots i have ever taken.  Before x-mas last year i never really took any photos. Slight contrast and brightness changes, other then that its still a big learning curve for me..

Some C&C would be great, Thanks.


----------



## silentfallen (Oct 9, 2009)

nothing .. wow ether there that good or that bad lol..


----------



## Al3x (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the look on her face on the second one.


----------



## mammarazzi (Oct 9, 2009)

#1 the focus seems to have fallen on the bow and I see alot of orange in the skin tones. 
#2 is a cute expression

What was your lighting source? It seems like you were shooting in a room at night with lamps on? The best thing to do would be to shoot in front of a window with lot's of natural light. Hope that helps!


----------



## silentfallen (Oct 9, 2009)

It was done in our living room but the curtains may have been closed and they have a orangish color to them.


----------

